# VM - Special Reserve - Get it now!



## Oupa (2/11/16)

Something is quietly steeping and aging to perfection...

The next batch of VM4 Special Reserve is almost ready!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/16)

Yo @Oupa! I wonder how XXX would do in an Oak Barrel? Not sure you can improve on perfection... but maybe worth a try!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (2/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yo @Oupa! I wonder how XXX would do in an Oak Barrel? Not sure you can improve on perfection... but maybe worth a try!


I'm in! But fancy glass bottles and labels like this VM4 SR please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (2/11/16)

Will we see this on Saturday ? I am very keen!


----------



## Oupa (3/11/16)

It will more than likely not be ready in time for the Vape Meet... but watch this space for updates

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa (17/11/16)

Our latest batch of VM4 Special Reserve (3mg and 6mg only) is now ready, loaded and waiting on all you vape connoisseurs.

This batch really surprised me and is truly something special. We went with a slightly longer time on oak this round and I must confess it paid off!

Spoil yourselves and indulge here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-specialreserve/​
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Oupa (21/11/16)

Stock levels still looking good... get your hands on this limited run of VM4 Special Reserve now!


----------



## Andre (21/11/16)

Oupa said:


> Stock levels still looking good... get your hands on this limited run of VM4 Special Reserve now!


Only if you put up the 100 ml special again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/1/18)

Hi @Oupa 

When will we get some more of these?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/1/18)

My 8 bottles finished long ago and I am craving some more these days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

Guys,for all that is looking for more of these x 1 here so that we can force them to make us some more !!!

@Oupa

Lets see the interest.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

Sure we can get a couple of people willing to take 500ml bottles and at a good price   

6mg for the win !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

That barrel needs to be used otherwise it will crack

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oupa (23/1/18)

Thanks for the post @SAVapeGear !

Good idea to gauge interest... will keep an eye on this thread. We might have a surprise by the end of Feb


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

Hahahaha! Good job @SAVapeGear !

If you spam them, they will come!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (23/1/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (23/1/18)

X1, X100, I don't care how many X's I need to put, Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze relaunch this. We don't need more bubblegum candy watermelon Fizz Slushy Flavours, we need more classics like this!!! Please @Oupa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

Philip Dunkley said:


> X1, X100, I don't care how many X's I need to put, Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze relaunch this. We don't need more bubblegum candy watermelon Fizz Slushy Flavours, we need more classics like this!!! Please @Oupa


Agree 100%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

@Andre ?


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

@Mac75 ?


----------



## Vape_r (23/1/18)

I'm in for some 6mg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (23/1/18)

Times x

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/1/18)

Now I am very curious...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Times x
> View attachment 119840


To understand this, you need to start at the beninging

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

I don't do 6mg anymore

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't do 6mg anymore
> 
> View attachment 119862


A teaser.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> A teaser.....


It certainly is


----------



## Vape_r (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't do 6mg anymore
> 
> View attachment 119862


Dibs!


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't do 6mg anymore
> 
> View attachment 119862


Damn I was gonna call dibs


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

I left it for your guys.I managed to get one bottle from a very kind person.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (23/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> I left it for your guys.I managed to get one bottle from a very kind person.


Lucky you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

lol, it wasn't my intention to turn @Oupa's thread into an auction, perhaps a pm if someone wants it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

I think @Vape_r 's post was ahead of mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think @Vape_r 's post was ahead of mine


Now I kinda wish I had more of this very rare and precious commodity, I could have made a fortune

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Now I kinda wish I had more of this very rare and precious commodity, I could have made a fortune


Until @Oupa floods the market with this liquid gold that everyone is asking for....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (24/1/18)

Thanks very much for coming to my rescue @Oupa 

This juice is amazing.You are a legend !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------

